# Fantasy hold items



## Superbird (May 26, 2012)

We all know hold items, right? Right. Now, hold items are often quite useful, adding extra healing or boosts in a pinch, or providing temporary extra abilities or resistances. So, what kinds of hold items do you think really ought to be added to the Pokemon franchise?

The one I would probably most like to add is the Hard Hat, as I call it. It would basically act like Rock Head in item form, preventing moves' recoil damage for the holder. 

It might also be kinda cool if there were some item that extended the duration of Trick room when that move is used by the holder.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 26, 2012)

I think they should have an item that works like the eviolite, but with attack instead.

That would be cool.


----------



## Dar (May 26, 2012)

I would add better versions of the Pokemon-exclusive hold items. Like, the Stick advancing critical-hit ratios and Attack instead of just crits.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 26, 2012)

Heck, I'd like to see held-items for some sub-par Pokemon.


----------



## Noctowl (May 26, 2012)

Some goggles.

They'll do nothing.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 26, 2012)

Derpy said:


> Some goggles.
> 
> They'll do nothing.


Well, they'd negate that attack that plucks out the target's eyes.


----------



## Dar (May 26, 2012)

Another thing I'd like to see (which isn't actually an item) is to actually see the items in battle.


----------



## DarkAura (May 27, 2012)

How 'bout an item that lets Protect and Detect have a higher chance of succeeding?

Or an item that can prevent a move like Miracle Eye or Foresight from being used on the respective types?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 27, 2012)

Chief Zackrai said:


> I think they should have an item that works like the eviolite, but with attack instead.
> 
> That would be cool.


That would probably be a tad broken.

I'd like to see Earmuffs or something like that, which would grant Soundproof to the holder.


----------



## Adriane (May 28, 2012)

I would like one-time-use "choice" items; that is, for instance a "choice scarf" that breaks after your first use.


----------



## Spatz (May 28, 2012)

An item to help Zangoose/Seviper.

Or better yet, let them evolve already!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> I would like one-time-use "choice" items; that is, for instance a "choice scarf" that breaks after your first use.


as in a one-off boost? one-off specs and band would generally be mostly superior to gems. the scarf is the odd one out, and ... tbh I wish there were more ways to improve speed wih items.


----------



## Adriane (May 28, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> as in a one-off boost? one-off specs and band would generally be mostly superior to gems. the scarf is the odd one out, and ... tbh I wish there were more ways to improve speed wih items.


I half-forgot about the gems. But yeah, I'm mostly interested in the speed.


----------



## TheBluejay (Jun 19, 2012)

how about an item that protects you from entry hazards once?


----------



## Dar (Jun 19, 2012)

That would be a good idea, but it shouldn't be one-use.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 19, 2012)

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I'd like to see Earmuffs or something like that, which would grant Soundproof to the holder.


I would like that just because it's cuuuuute :3

To be honest, I'd just prefer fewer held items, and items in general. Would the world be so worse off without stupid Deepseascales and Dubious Discs? All the new, silly evolution items irritate me. Yes, Nintendo doesn't want to retcon the old games and have Eevee be unable to evolve into Leafeon with a Leaf Stone in Gen I where it would _make sense_ for it to in later ones, but Earthquake hits Weezing in old games and they didn't mind changing that. I'm sick of going through my bag, trying to find an item of use (and plenty of new items _are_ useful) and having to trawl through useless Plates and Relics of every description and things like Sticks, Quick Powders and Lucky Punches that I'm never going to use.

And I wish those kids would get off my lawn.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 19, 2012)

I would like an item that would do absolutely nothing but make the holder sparkle like a shiny, to confuse online opponents. Or an item that would swap the holder's color scheme because I'm sick and tired of breeding Ralts trying to get a shiny one.

Edit: woo post #666 on the new forum.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 19, 2012)

Something that makes Luvdisc useful in battling. That would boost Luvdisc usings around 10%.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 19, 2012)

+10% from negligible tends to be still negligible. it is only roughly 1/11 of the negligibility space which becomes non-negligible with that increase.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes but a boost is a boost. Better be subpar than really subpar. And something for Smeargle so it can be all like SMEARGLE SMASH.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 19, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Yes, Nintendo doesn't want to retcon the old games and have Eevee be unable to evolve into Leafeon with a Leaf Stone in Gen I where it would _make sense_ for it to in later ones, but Earthquake hits Weezing in old games and they didn't mind changing that.


Definitely this. In addition to all of the pre-evos that need incense to be hatched.

I can't think of any good ideas for hold items so here's one that would probably (definitely) be a terrible idea in practice. A hold item that prevents the opponent from seeing what the Pokémon actually _is_ would be interesting to watch. Sort of like an un-silph scope. Let them work it out by seeing what attacks is has, what is/n't effective against it, what its special ability is. Give it to a Smeargle to confuse them :P


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 19, 2012)

I like how you're thinking. Can't you incorporate that item into a ROM hack or something?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 19, 2012)

small matter of programming, that.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 20, 2012)

Perhaps a hold item that can manipulate Metronome? For example, one that always calls status moves, always calls attacks, always calls attacks of one type, etc?

Would make metronome a lot more fun to use. Sort of like guided chaos instead of random chaos.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 20, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> I can't think of any good ideas for hold items so here's one that would probably (definitely) be a terrible idea in practice but a hold item that prevents the opponent from seeing what the Pokémon actually _is_ would be interesting to watch. Sort of like an un-silph scope. Let them work it out by seeing what attacks is has, what is/n't effective against it, what its special ability is. Give it to a Smeargle to confuse them :P


Mew would benefit greatly from that too, methinks.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 29, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Yes, Nintendo doesn't want to retcon the old games and have Eevee be unable to evolve into Leafeon with a Leaf Stone in Gen I where it would _make sense_ for it to in later ones, but Earthquake hits Weezing in old games and they didn't mind changing that.


Haha, when I was ten playing Crystal I was _so confused_ about why my Eevee wouldn't evolve with Sun or Moon Stones.  Not to mention that several of the Pokémon that gained move-based evolutions in Gen IV could already learn those moves before. :D

Definitely agreeing with the "too many items" thing.  They could at least reintroduce the item PC; I feel obligated to keep items with limited availability even if I'll never use them. :/


----------



## Adriane (Jun 29, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> I can't think of any good ideas for hold items so here's one that would probably (definitely) be a terrible idea in practice. A hold item that prevents the opponent from seeing what the Pokémon actually _is_ would be interesting to watch. Sort of like an un-silph scope. Let them work it out by seeing what attacks is has, what is/n't effective against it, what its special ability is. Give it to a Smeargle to confuse them :P


That's neat in concept, but yes, would be horrifically broken, especially without item clause.


----------



## Togechick (Jul 2, 2012)

Edit: I was a bit late for the party...


----------



## Ketsuban (Jul 2, 2012)

I've always thought there was a niche for an item which prevents the Pokémon gaining experience, to make training newborns a bit easier - slap an Exp. Share on them, take them to the Giant Chasm and then fight Audino and watch the newborn gain all the experience from battles rather than only half.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 3, 2012)

Zhorken said:


> Haha, when I was ten playing Crystal I was _so confused_ about why my Eevee wouldn't evolve with Sun or Moon Stones.  Not to mention that several of the Pokémon that gained move-based evolutions in Gen IV could already learn those moves before. :D
> 
> Definitely agreeing with the "too many items" thing.  They could at least reintroduce the item PC; I feel obligated to keep items with limited availability even if I'll never use them. :/


oh my god I did this too! I remember being _so angry_ because I really wanted an espeon! this also caused me to hate sunkern for years out of spite. I mean it's not as if they couldn't make up some reason like 'oh well only moonstones from _Johto_ cause eevee to evolve into umbreon heh heh' so it wouldn't break canon.

yeah, I would really like the item PC back. :C especially because I keep EVERYTHING except potions and pokeballs, pretty much. would definitely prefer it to the mailbox because I mean mail who even uses mail game freak nobody that's who :C

in all honesty I kind of would like a surfboard or a magic water bike or something so I don't absolutely need to have a water pokemon on me at all times or waste a slot on surf for some other pokemon. surf is a neat move but like. D: half my pokemon end up learning surf because I'm lazy.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 10, 2012)

An incense that increases the chance of a hatched egg being shiny.

An incense that increases IVs of the egg.

Some item that lets you evolve trade-evolution pokemon (the catch being that this item is very rare or something).

Not a hold item per se, but a pokeball that works especially well on Legendaries would be cool.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 10, 2012)

Dinru said:


> An incense that increases the chance of a hatched egg being shiny.


The shiny charm in B/W, when held by the parent, will improve the odds.


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 15, 2012)

Nothing in particular, but it'd be cool if certain items changed the sprite. Such as BlackGlasses giving the holding Pokèmon shades.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 15, 2012)

It'd be cool if there were some item that lowered the amount of damage critical hits do to 1.5x instead of 2x. Or something.


----------



## Spatz (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd like an item that prevents recoil damage, whilst making the Pokemon slower for balance purposes. (Speed Boost Blaziken would love this to death though...)


----------

